# Toshiba Regza vx 37in ant/cable in option in setup menu highlighted grey



## bilslinger (Aug 15, 2010)

I bought the toshiba regza 37vx yesterday and can't seem to get a cable signal. Problem is that the "ant/cable in" setting is set to antenna while it should be on cable, and can't be edited because the option is highlighted grey. Does anybody know how to be able to change from antenna to cable?
Much thanks in advance!


----------

